# Online April Fools gags



## ctenidae (Apr 1, 2011)

Found any good ones? 

Gmail Motion's nicely done, if not particularly funny...
http://mail.google.com/mail/help/motion.html


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 1, 2011)

Windham's Facebook 



> * A  massive snowstorm hit Windham Mountain today, April 1, 2011. The  National Guard has been called in to help uncover residents buried by  the snow. School officials are pondering when school will be open again.  Highway spokepersons, P. Ullin & Ur Leg, stated they are not sure  when they will be able to clear the roads into the mountaintop. Please  stay tuned to this developing situation as it unfolds on this day, April  Fools, 2011*


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 1, 2011)

My cousin (in her 20's, recently married) posted on fb " well, guess I can't drink anymore" eliciting a bunch of congratulations and pretty much giving her mom a heart attack.


----------



## kickstand (Apr 1, 2011)

LinkedIn (for you folks who use it) has changed all hits in the People You May Know box to be people you clearly do not know.  My latest list consists of Groucho Marx, Ernest Hemingway and JRR Tolkien.


----------



## ski stef (Apr 1, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> My cousin (in her 20's, recently married) posted on fb " well, guess I can't drink anymore" eliciting a bunch of congratulations and pretty much giving her mom a heart attack.



ha, that's a good one.

I know this isn't an online april fool's prank but I'm so proud of this one I have to share it.  Last year when I had lots of roommates I took clear nail polish and clear coated the bar of soap.  "i couldnt get the soap to sud!!" was the phrase I heard the most. Oh this was the bar of soap in the shower


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> My cousin (in her 20's, recently married) posted on fb " well, guess I can't drink anymore" eliciting a bunch of congratulations and pretty much giving her mom a heart attack.



oh my god that's awesome. I'm going to do that right now.

EDIT; I should probably ask permission first hahahaha or I'll get my ass kicked


----------



## WJenness (Apr 1, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


> ha, that's a good one.
> 
> I know this isn't an online april fool's prank but I'm so proud of this one I have to share it.  Last year when I had lots of roommates I took clear nail polish and clear coated the bar of soap.  "i couldnt get the soap to sud!!" was the phrase I heard the most. Oh this was the bar of soap in the shower



Haha... That's awesome.

A+

Has anyone been to http://www.hulu.com today? It's 1996 all over again.

-w


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2011)

Did you guys notice



Go to 35 second mark. The email is about skiing in Vermont


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 1, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


> ha, that's a good one.
> 
> I know this isn't an online april fool's prank but I'm so proud of this one I have to share it.  Last year when I had lots of roommates I took clear nail polish and clear coated the bar of soap.  "i couldnt get the soap to sud!!" was the phrase I heard the most. Oh this was the bar of soap in the shower



Style points for Originality !


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 1, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


> I know this isn't an online april fool's prank but I'm so proud of this one I have to share it.  Last year when I had lots of roommates I took clear nail polish and clear coated the bar of soap.  "i couldnt get the soap to sud!!" was the phrase I heard the most. Oh this was the bar of soap in the shower



Awesome!


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 1, 2011)

Nt online but someone here at work put a piece of tape over the infrared sensor on some of my coworkers' mice causing them to call the help desk several times.  One guy didn't even get it while looking at the bottom of his mouse with the tape clearly visible and being  shown another mouse without the tape. The best part is this guy is a real tool so we had a good laugh at his expense.

I like the bar of soap thing Stef:razz:


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 1, 2011)

How about


----------



## WJenness (Apr 1, 2011)

A friend printed this and posted it by the photocopier in his office.

No word on outcome from it yet though.

http://i.imgur.com/Snn2b.png

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 1, 2011)

WJenness said:


> A friend printed this and posted it by the photocopier in his office.
> 
> No word on outcome from it yet though.
> 
> ...


I'm going to spend the next 30 minutes sending that to various printers all over the network.


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh that printer thing is great!!  We justnew canon printers at work so it's perfect!


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 1, 2011)

> Online April Fools gags



You mean besides the joke all the weather websites played on us?


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm going to spend the next 30 minutes sending that to various printers all over the network.



I just did it, I put it on all 3 network printers here in the office. hahaha.


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2011)

I ended up doing a watered down version of the pregnancy think. A good friend of mine told his wife that me and my wife were pregnant; and then I told my wife that him and his wife were pregnant. They each sent each other text messages congratulating each other and were both totally confused by it. It was great.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 1, 2011)

Nick said:


> I just did it, I put it on all 3 network printers here in the office. hahaha.


I've sent it to Canon printers in 4 different states.


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> I've sent it to Canon printers in 4 different states.



I wish I could see if people actually tried talking to it.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 1, 2011)

Nick said:


> I wish I could see if people actually tried talking to it.


Same.


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 1, 2011)

Nick said:


> I wish I could see if people actually tried talking to it.



I wish I could see/use it, my Websense is blocking it.


----------



## ski stef (Apr 1, 2011)

WJenness said:


> A friend printed this and posted it by the photocopier in his office.
> 
> No word on outcome from it yet though.
> 
> ...



hahaha i love this, I wish I saw this first thing in the morning.


----------



## ski stef (Apr 1, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> Nt online but someone here at work put a piece of tape over the infrared sensor on some of my coworkers' mice causing them to call the help desk several times.  One guy didn't even get it while looking at the bottom of his mouse with the tape clearly visible and being  shown another mouse without the tape. The best part is this guy is a real tool so we had a good laugh at his expense.





I put a piece of electric tape on the tv sensor so no one could figure out why the tv wouldnt turn on.  (resulted in almost smashed remotes) I was to busy at work to play these pranks on people here but maybe i'll try that mouse one on Monday just for fun anyways!


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 1, 2011)

St. Bear said:


> I wish I could see/use it, my Websense is blocking it.


me too. I had to use my cell phone to see it. Too abd I can;t print it and use it. There are 2 printers within ear shot of me so it woudl be hilarious if I could do it.


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 1, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


> I put a piece of electric tape on the tv sensor so no one could figure out why the tv wouldnt turn on.  (resulted in almost smashed remotes) I was to busy at work to play these pranks on people here but maybe i'll try that mouse one on Monday just for fun anyways!



Hmmmm someone has a mean streak huh? lol   Well at least you didn't saran wrap the toilet8)


----------



## ski stef (Apr 1, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> Hmmmm someone has a mean streak huh? lol   Well at least you didn't saran wrap the toilet8)



its one day! and i did that too :wink:


----------



## legalskier (Apr 1, 2011)

I just saw a commercial for this and thought it must be an April Fools joke, but no, it's real-

EATING WITH CANNIBALS





http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/episode/eating-with-cannibals-5180/Overview

TV is really scraping the bottom of the barrel.
uke:


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 4, 2011)

http://mashable.com/2011/04/04/gmail-motion-prank-reality/

So, someone did Gmail Motion for real. That day.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 7, 2011)

_*April Fools' joker leaves man glued to Wal-Mart toilet; cops, medics pull man off john, seat and all*
Police in Maryland are hunting for an April Fools' joker who left a helpless man glued to a bathroom toilet in a suburban Wal-Mart store. *** The man was taken to a nearby hospital where the seat was removed. He left with a few scrapes and scratches on his backside, CNN reported. Cops don't think the man was a target - instead, they think it was a case of the old "superglue on the toilet seat" April Fools' day practical joke. ***_
Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...eat_cops_pull_man_off_john.html#ixzz1IqvkJmSs

This is nasty, but how could he not have noticed glue all over the seat beforehand....unless he really _really_ had to go....


----------



## ski stef (Apr 7, 2011)

legalskier said:


> _*April Fools' joker leaves man glued to Wal-Mart toilet; cops, medics pull man off john, seat and all*
> Police in Maryland are hunting for an April Fools' joker who left a helpless man glued to a bathroom toilet in a suburban Wal-Mart store. *** The man was taken to a nearby hospital where the seat was removed. He left with a few scrapes and scratches on his backside, CNN reported. Cops don't think the man was a target - instead, they think it was a case of the old "superglue on the toilet seat" April Fools' day practical joke. ***_
> Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...eat_cops_pull_man_off_john.html#ixzz1IqvkJmSs
> 
> This is nasty, but how could he not have noticed glue all over the seat beforehand....unless he really _really_ had to go....



I heard about this on the radio this morning!!!.... bad... but i got a chuckle!  that's why you put tp down first.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 7, 2011)

legalskier said:


> _*April Fools' joker leaves man glued to Wal-Mart toilet; cops, medics pull man off john, seat and all*
> Police in Maryland are hunting for an April Fools' joker who left a helpless man glued to a bathroom toilet in a suburban Wal-Mart store. *** The man was taken to a nearby hospital where the seat was removed. He left with a few scrapes and scratches on his backside, CNN reported. Cops don't think the man was a target - instead, they think it was a case of the old "superglue on the toilet seat" April Fools' day practical joke. ***_
> Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...eat_cops_pull_man_off_john.html#ixzz1IqvkJmSs
> 
> This is nasty, but how could he not have noticed glue all over the seat beforehand....unless he really _really_ had to go....


I thought everyone wiped down the seat in a public toilet before using it? And every time I've used super glue, the stuff dries real quick, almost instantly.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 7, 2011)

legalskier said:


> _*April Fools' joker leaves man glued to Wal-Mart toilet; cops, medics pull man off john, seat and all*
> Police in Maryland are hunting for an April Fools' joker who left a helpless man glued to a bathroom toilet in a suburban Wal-Mart store. *** The man was taken to a nearby hospital where the seat was removed. He left with a few scrapes and scratches on his backside, CNN reported. Cops don't think the man was a target - instead, they think it was a case of the old "superglue on the toilet seat" April Fools' day practical joke. ***_
> Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...eat_cops_pull_man_off_john.html#ixzz1IqvkJmSs
> 
> This is nasty, but how could he not have noticed glue all over the seat beforehand....unless he really _really_ had to go....



Reason number 508 of why you should always "paper down".


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 14, 2011)

WJenness said:


> A friend printed this and posted it by the photocopier in his office.
> 
> No word on outcome from it yet though.
> 
> ...





RootDKJ said:


> I'm going to spend the next 30 minutes sending that to various printers all over the network.



There's a guy at work who has "successfully" been talking to the printer for the past 4-5 days now.  I didn't believe it at first, but when I showed up unexpectedly at the site today, two former employees of mine (who didn't know I was already in on the gag) felt the need to pull me aside as I entered the office area.  I let them know that I was the one who sent it to the printer.

A few years ago, we installed a voice recognition system to reset our network logins.  They told this guy that Canon system uses the same "my voice is my password" software to know what to print.  "Print Excel" or "Print Outlook" prints the active item open for that application.  Meanwhile, what's really happening is someone is sneaking over to his laptop and and hitting the print button.  More to come...


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 14, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> There's a guy at work who has "successfully" been talking to the printer for the past 4-5 days now.  I didn't believe it at first, but when I showed up unexpectedly at the site today, two former employees of mine (who didn't know I was already in on the gag) felt the need to pull me aside as I entered the office area.  I let them know that I was the one who sent it to the printer.
> 
> A few years ago, we installed a voice recognition system to reset our network logins.  They told this guy that Canon system uses the same "my voice is my password" software to know what to print.  "Print Excel" or "Print Outlook" prints the active item open for that application.  Meanwhile, what's really happening is someone is sneaking over to his laptop and and hitting the print button.  More to come...



What happens if he tries to make copies? Hasn't he noticed no one else is doing it?

And even if such a thing were possible, why would you get up from your desk and talk to the printer when you have the print button in front of you. Walking over and talking to the thing has got to take longer.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 14, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> And even if such a thing were possible, why would you get up from your desk and talk to the printer when you have the print button in front of you. Walking over and talking to the thing has got to take longer.



That is part of why it is so funny and I'm ROFL! :lol::lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 14, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> What happens if he tries to make copies? Hasn't he noticed no one else is doing it?
> 
> And even if such a thing were possible, why would you get up from your desk and talk to the printer when you have the print button in front of you. Walking over and talking to the thing has got to take longer.


You're using logic.  He's not. :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Apr 15, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> There's a guy at work who has "successfully" been talking to the printer for the past 4-5 days now.  I didn't believe it at first, but when I showed up unexpectedly at the site today, two former employees of mine (who didn't know I was already in on the gag) felt the need to pull me aside as I entered the office area.  I let them know that I was the one who sent it to the printer.
> 
> A few years ago, we installed a voice recognition system to reset our network logins.  They told this guy that Canon system uses the same "my voice is my password" software to know what to print.  "Print Excel" or "Print Outlook" prints the active item open for that application.  Meanwhile, what's really happening is someone is sneaking over to his laptop and and hitting the print button.  More to come...



LOL! That's a friggin riot! :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 15, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> There's a guy at work who has "successfully" been talking to the printer for the past 4-5 days now.  I didn't believe it at first, but when I showed up unexpectedly at the site today, two former employees of mine (who didn't know I was already in on the gag) felt the need to pull me aside as I entered the office area.  I let them know that I was the one who sent it to the printer.
> 
> A few years ago, we installed a voice recognition system to reset our network logins.  They told this guy that Canon system uses the same "my voice is my password" software to know what to print.  "Print Excel" or "Print Outlook" prints the active item open for that application.  Meanwhile, what's really happening is someone is sneaking over to his laptop and and hitting the print button.  More to come...



That's awesome!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 15, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I thought everyone wiped down the seat in a public toilet before using it?



Me too.  I couldn't imagine not noticing glue on the seat.  I'm thinking this guy will be a little more attentive in the future... :lol:


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 15, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Me too.  I couldn't imagine not noticing glue on the seat.  I'm thinking _this guy will be a little more attentive _in the future... :lol:



Or retentive.


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 18, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> There's a guy at work who has "successfully" been talking to the printer for the past 4-5 days now.  I didn't believe it at first, but when I showed up unexpectedly at the site today, two former employees of mine (who didn't know I was already in on the gag) felt the need to pull me aside as I entered the office area.  I let them know that I was the one who sent it to the printer.
> 
> A few years ago, we installed a voice recognition system to reset our network logins.  They told this guy that Canon system uses the same "my voice is my password" software to know what to print.  "Print Excel" or "Print Outlook" prints the active item open for that application.  Meanwhile, what's really happening is someone is sneaking over to his laptop and and hitting the print button.  More to come...



lmao! it would be great if you could record the phone call to the help desk when it stops working


----------

